# The worst Hackiness I've ever seen



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Went to look at a panel that needed a bit of attention. Boy, they weren't kidding.





















Yep.... a couple of GE breakers còck-eyed into a Wadworth panel. Taking the cover off made for an interesting discovery.






















In order to get the THQLs to fit, the installer had to bust off part of the case.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW!!!:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Anything goes as long as the power is on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

It's been that way for 40 years no problemo


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's creative -- AND -- hacktastic.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lep said:


> It's been that way for 40 years no problemo



I'd say it's been that way for 4 months.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

definitely a candidate for the wall of shame. too bad you can't post the picture of the guy who did it next to it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

were those burn marks on the back of the panel?


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Holy hell, I've put up better work in a honey bucket.


----------



## azsparky (Nov 3, 2008)

*Vise Grips*

They should have just used small vise grips onto the buss and installed an in-line fuse. Just make sure the vise grips are UL listed for the correct amperage. :no::no:


----------

